# Quel transmetteur FM pour ipod nano 2g



## benjiwildstyle (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

je recherche des avis sur des transmetteurs FM et des personnes qui l'utilise sur paname.
je souhaiterais qu'il fonctionne aussi sur allume cigare


Si vous avez des références ?

J'ai un budget fixe de 60

merci


----------



## Pat1763 (15 Décembre 2008)

Je n'habite pas sur Paname, mais j'ai une petite expérience en la matière. 

- le Monster iCar Play avec 8 stations préenregistrées : http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=3232
- le Monster iCar Play avec AutoScan : http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=4692
- le Griffin iTrip AutoSmartScan : http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/itripautoss

Le premier est celui qui me semble le plus fiable, mais il a un inconvénient majeur pour moi : les 8 stations préréglées sont souvent utilisées dans la région où j'habite... Donc difficile à utiliser. 

Les deux derniers permettent normalement de scanner les fréquences de façon à en trouver 3 de libres. Peut-être est-ce du à mon auto-radio également, mais le choix des fréquences ainsi que la qualité de réception sur les fréquences scannées n'est pas toujours extraordinaire ; certaines reçoivent déjà un signal par ailleurs. En revanche, si l'on arrive à trouver une fréquence vraiment dispo (ce qui nécessite pas mal de recherches et donc un temps que l'on n'a pas forcément quand on conduit), la qualité du son est très bonne. 

Par contre, je ne connais pas les prix en France. Je croyais d'ailleurs que ce type de produits n'était pas homologué dans l'hexagone (question d'autorisation d'émission sur la bande FM).


----------



## VFred (18 Décembre 2008)

Très septique au départ, j'ai acheté le transmetteur *Belkin TuneBase FM 2.*
J'en suis très satisfait et le test ci-dessous est certifié (chez moi en tout cas) 









> Le transmetteur FM reste la solution la plus simple pour écouter la musique de votre iPod dans votre voiture. Le son est transmis par les ondes FM à lautoradio qui diffuse sur les enceintes du véhicule. Malheureusement, la qualité de transmission est souvent médiocre et lors de nos précédents tests, le TuneBase FM était le seul à fonctionner correctement. Cette version remaniée bénéficie dun nouveau design très réussi et dune finition toujours aussi soignée. Mais ce nest pas tout, Belkin a aussi implémenté la technologie ClearScan qui balaye automatiquement la bande FM pour trouver la meilleure fréquence. Le cas échéant, il est également possible de la choisir manuellement grâce à lécran intégré mais les mémoires programmables passent de quatre à deux seulement. Enfin, une sortie ligne est également prévue pour connecter le TuneBase FM à lautoradio par une liaison filaire. Dans la pratique, la qualité sonore est toujours aussi bonne et nous navons pas constaté de problèmes de réception. Enfin, le TuneBase FM bénéficie dun support toujours aussi pratique pour ne pas laisser traîner votre précieux baladeur sur le siège passager


 
Vendu autour de 100 dans le commerce, on le trouve à moitié prix en e-commerce

J'ai fait une bonne partie du sud-est de la france sans avoir à changer une seule fois de fréquence


----------



## VFred (18 Décembre 2008)

Petite précision, l'adaptateur qui va bien pour ton Nano 2G est fourni.


----------

